
US approves first marijuana-based medicine - pmoriarty
http://www.dw.com/en/us-approves-first-marijuana-based-medicine/a-44395727?maca=en-rss-en-all-1573-rdf
======
mikece
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17395736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17395736)

